# Stihl 441 or Husky 576/372



## bigbear (Mar 25, 2012)

Which would you choose between those 3 saws?  I have both a stihl and a husky dealer in town here.  I currenlty run a Jonsered 2150 and have decided its time for an upgrade.  I ran an 066 last year when my Jonsered was in the shop getting a new block and my time to cut a trailer load of rounds was litterally cut in half.


----------



## ScotO (Mar 25, 2012)

Get a Husky......NOT!  Seriously, both Stihl and Husqvarna make a darn good saw, if you decide to go with a Husky stay in the "XP" line.  If it were my money and I was in the market for a new saw, the Stihl MS660 Magnum would be the one.  Lots of money, yes.  Lots of power, YES.  For all the big stuff I cut, and I do a lot of it, that would be the saw I would buy.  An MS441 isn't a bad saw, but why not look for a good used MS460?  Better saw for less money.


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Mar 25, 2012)

Scotty Overkill said:


> Get a Husky......NOT! Seriously, both Stihl and Husqvarna make a darn good saw, if you decide to go with a Husky stay in the "XP" line. If it were my money and I was in the market for a new saw, the Stihl MS660 Magnum would be the one. Lots of money, yes. Lots of power, YES. For all the big stuff I cut, and I do a lot of it, that would be the saw I would buy. *An MS441 isn't a bad saw, but why not look for a good used MS460?* Better saw for less money.


 
Even new the difference in price between a 441 and 460 is only about $50.

EDIT: The 372xp is one of the only non-Stihl saws I'd consider buying, but the local Husqy dealer is a jack@$$.  And I went with the 440 (rather than the 411 or 460) for two reasons - my Stihl dealer didn't have any 441s in stock, and the 460 would have put me just over the $1000 mark and $1k was my limit.  Plus that, the 440 is a legend.


----------



## MarkinNC (Mar 25, 2012)

If I was buying new, it would be a 372 or 441 (or 440).  I had been tossing this question around when the 440 was replaced with the 441 and I was leery.  I was leery of the new 372 XP xtorq as well.  I guess that is my nature.  As time has progressed both new saws have laid down very good track records according to the local shops and internet and I would personally purchase either at this point depending on what factor made the final decision like price or weight.  I think the 441 is a little heavier but these are not exactly small saws.

A friend of mine has the 576 and it is a good running saw.  It very much reminds me of my 372, which is not an xtorq.  I saw a comparison of the 576 and the 372 xtorq on the chainsawguy and I believe the new 372 strato air delivery system thingy (or whatever it is called) is more mature and a good deal simpler.  I do know there are some significant write ups on the new 372 on arborist site and videos on youtube.  I hear, again this is just local shop talk, that the 441 is a gas sipper for a saw that size.  I'll post that video if I can find it.


----------



## HittinSteel (Mar 25, 2012)

Tough question, see if the dealers will compete for your business and let you run a demo saw.


----------



## MasterMech (Mar 26, 2012)

I should hope there's a big difference between a JRed 2150 (50cc) and a MS660 (92cc)

I'd go with a 441 M-Tronic (1st choice) or the 576XP w/Auto Tune.  But I'm a techno-geek! 

Am I missing something? Husky making a strato (x-torq) 372XP?  I thought the 576XP was the strato replacement for the 372XP?


----------



## MarkinNC (Mar 26, 2012)

MasterMech said:


> Husky making a strato (x-torq) 372XP? I thought the 576XP was the strato replacement for the 372XP?


 
It was but then they came out with the 372 XP xtorq.  I could not find that video last night where the chainsaw guy compared the 372 xpw with the 576 xp and the 372 xp xtorq.  I think they really refined and simplified the air intake system on the new 372.

And I forgot to add my friend with the 576 xp, he ordered it from Baileys and it was almost $200 cheaper than local retail.


----------



## greg13 (Mar 26, 2012)

I currenlty run a Jonsered 2150 and have decided its time for an upgrade. I ran an 066 last year when my Jonsered was in the shop getting a new block and my time to cut a trailer load of rounds was litterally cut in half.[/quote]

Seems to me like you answered your own question.


----------



## smokinj (Mar 26, 2012)

Scotty Overkill said:


> Get a Husky......NOT! Seriously, both Stihl and Husqvarna make a darn good saw, if you decide to go with a Husky stay in the "XP" line. If it were my money and I was in the market for a new saw, the Stihl MS660 Magnum would be the one. Lots of money, yes. Lots of power, YES. For all the big stuff I cut, and I do a lot of it, that would be the saw I would buy. An MS441 isn't a bad saw, but why not look for a good used MS460? Better saw for less money.



That 441 has an advantage over the 460 fuel milage. At the end of a long day the 441 wins. If your running into all kinds of different wood for 20-50 inch 460.


----------



## lukem (Mar 26, 2012)

I ran my BIL's 441 with 25" bar over the weekend.  Now that it's over, I wish I had never picked that saw up...because now I wish I had one.


----------



## Thistle (Mar 26, 2012)

MasterMech said:


> I should hope there's a big difference between a JRed 2150 (50cc) and a MS660 (92cc)


 

LOL no kidding. There's no replacement for displacement.


----------



## surviverguy (Mar 26, 2012)

Those are some tough choices to make...they're all good. I decided to go the used route as its hard to justify the cost of those big new saws for part time use. I bought an old 056 super off Epray (Ebay). The saw had ignition problems and its so old that only used parts can  be found. I took the flywheel off and repaired the coil. I also bought and old 044 with a broken handle. I repaired the handle and rebuilt the carb. Now they both run like champs and the cost for the pair was half the cost of just one new saw. The 056 super has balls to the wall power but slightly more weight and noticible vibration compared to the 044. The 044 is bad to the bone also. So what I'm saying is you might want to consider a used saw if price is an issue. If the price doesn't matter then I'd go with the ............(can't make up mind!)......they're all good.


----------



## Ncountry (Mar 26, 2012)

I have not bought a new saw in years.I used strictly stihls for years and did not like the feel of anything else .I loved my 064.I switched to huskys(employer provided) and it took me a year before I grew to like them.Now the 372 is one of my all time favorite saws . I think the decision between a husky and a stihl is similar to chevy vs ford. It is what ever seat fits you best(or the one your dad drove).


----------



## surviverguy (Mar 26, 2012)

Buy all four....372, 576, 441 and 460!


----------



## JeffRey30747 (Mar 26, 2012)

I have absolutely no experience with the 441 or any of the Stihl saws, so I can't comment on it but based on my experience with the 372 and my 570 and the fact that the 576xp is rated at 5.7hp versus the 372xp at 5.3hp, I would say that if you are going to be primarily bucking large rounds, the 576xp would be the better choice. However, I still think the 372xp is probably a better all around saw and would accomplish all the varied tasks that a typical firewood cutter would encounter better than the 576xp.


----------



## surviverguy (Mar 26, 2012)

I was at a Sthil dealer looking for discontinued Stihl saw parts..... when I asked which saw would be best for firewood, they answered ,"a good- used ...372xp"            !


----------



## smokinj (Mar 26, 2012)

surviverguy said:


> I was at a Sthil dealer looking for discontinued Stihl saw parts..... when I asked which saw would be best for firewood, they answered 372xp!


 
lol, I dont think anyone has the right answer and if there a stihl dealership they are piss poor operators!


----------



## surviverguy (Mar 26, 2012)

Makita Dolmar 6401 till it wears out..... and then put the big bore jug/piston inside.


----------



## MasterMech (Mar 26, 2012)

surviverguy said:


> Buy all four....372, 576, 441 and 460!


 That's the sprit!


----------



## wkpoor (Mar 27, 2012)

surviverguy said:


> Makita Dolmar 6401 till it wears out..... and then put the big bore jug/piston inside.


 Dollar for power thats about the best there is. All this talk about 440/441/372/576 and so on but a 7900 is cheaper and faster then all those choices. So why isn't that the no brainer?


----------



## HittinSteel (Mar 27, 2012)

wkpoor said:


> Dollar for power thats about the best there is. All this talk about 440/441/372/576 and so on but a 7900 is cheaper and faster then all those choices. So why isn't that the no brainer?


 
I'd like to have one


----------



## Dakotas Dad (Mar 28, 2012)

wkpoor said:


> Dollar for power thats about the best there is. All this talk about 440/441/372/576 and so on but a 7900 is cheaper and faster then all those choices. *So why isn't that the no brainer?*


 
Lack of a local dealership? They were on my list until ACE left our state.


----------



## MasterMech (Mar 28, 2012)

Dakotas Dad said:


> Lack of a local dealership? They were on my list until ACE left our state.


Dolmar's biggest drawback.  They don't have the dealer network that their competition does.


----------



## wkpoor (Mar 28, 2012)

I am lucky and have one close to me but I don't buy anything based on dealer network. In this age with internet your favorite dealer could be in another state. Look how many on this site ordered up an Englander stove from out of state. I bought my Solo and there wasn't even a dealer in my state. Now I'm not sure if there is dealer in the country that sells those saws. But after owning one I would have another if I had to order it from Europe. I probably use my saws more than most and have never been inconvenienced by not having a local dealer. Chances are USPS Fedex or UPS is cheaper than me driving to town anyway.


----------



## Dakotas Dad (Mar 28, 2012)

MasterMech said:


> Dolmar's biggest drawback. They don't have the dealer network that their competition does.


 
Yep. I was also in the market (until about an hour ago for this class of saw) and the closest Dolmar dealer is an hour away, while the Husky dealer is 5 minutes. Sthil is about 10 minutes. I was almost going to go ahead with the Dolmar, but it turns out there are no 7900's available that the "local" dealer could lay his hands on.

So I drove 5 minutes down the road and picked up a brand spankin' new 372xp. $830 w/ a power box carrier.


----------



## Dakotas Dad (Mar 28, 2012)

wkpoor said:


> I am lucky and have one close to me but I don't buy anything based on dealer network. In this age with internet your favorite dealer could be in another state. Look how many on this site ordered up an Englander stove from out of state. I bought my Solo and there wasn't even a dealer in my state. Now I'm not sure if there is dealer in the country that sells those saws. But after owning one I would have another if I had to order it from Europe. I probably use my saws more than most and have never been inconvenienced by not having a local dealer. Chances are USPS Fedex or UPS is cheaper than me driving to town anyway.


 
I guess I am old school, but for me a local dealer is pretty important. Same reason I own a stove carried by a local dealer, and don't drive a car without a local dealership.. as much as I would love to have any of several European cars out there, deal breaker for me.

I will admit to owning a Ducati, and am 60 miles from the dealership, but the owner of the dealership is a neighbor and friend, so no problems if it should need to go in for something..


----------



## wkpoor (Mar 28, 2012)

Dakotas Dad said:


> Yep. I was also in the market (until about an hour ago for this class of saw) and the closest Dolmar dealer is an hour away, while the Husky dealer is 5 minutes. Sthil is about 10 minutes. I was almost going to go ahead with the Dolmar, but it turns out there are no 7900's available that the "local" dealer could lay his hands on.
> 
> So I drove 5 minutes down the road and picked up a brand spankin' new 372xp. $830 w/ a power box carrier.


There is a reason the dealer couldn't get any I'm guessing. Very popular saw. Power head is about 650.00 and will run circles around most saws in it class. Not the Solo681 though hehehehe. But the Solo is about a grand now I hear.


----------



## Dakotas Dad (Mar 28, 2012)

wkpoor said:


> There is a reason the dealer couldn't get any I'm guessing. Very popular saw. Power head is about 650.00 and will run circles around most saws in it class. Not the Solo681 though hehehehe. But the Solo is about a grand now I hear.


 
Actually, he said they didn't pass EPA, and were being redesigned/built. And that NOS at a dealer would be the only answer until sometime later in the year (none left at distributers). And again, since I am not willing to drive/call over the hundreds of miles involved in finding one.. again, to still not have a local dealer..

But if the power head price is "about $650" then it's not a whole lot cheaper than the 372xp I just bought, once you add a 24" bar and chain and box.


----------



## ScotO (Mar 28, 2012)

Hence the reason it is a cheaper (costing) saw.  Get a dealership chain involve SOLELY on Dolmar products and the price goes up.


----------



## ISeeDeadBTUs (Mar 28, 2012)

I hear Husq makes some cool bikes . . .

If yer gonna stick with one saw, go the 460 route. If yer gonna pick up a big saw(660) later, You'll be happy with the 440. I've never run a 441, nor do I see any outside the Stihlership.


----------



## firefighterjake (Mar 28, 2012)

Dakotas Dad said:


> I guess I am old school, but for me a local dealer is pretty important. Same reason I own a stove carried by a local dealer, and don't drive a car without a local dealership.. as much as I would love to have any of several European cars out there, deal breaker for me.
> 
> I will admit to owning a Ducati, and am 60 miles from the dealership, but the owner of the dealership is a neighbor and friend, so no problems if it should need to go in for something..


 
Same here . . . while I have and will continue to buy a bunch of stuff on the internet there are some things that I prefer to buy locally . . . mainly things that I know there is a more than likely chance I will need to have serviced at some point since I am mechanically disinclined . . . a side benefit is being able to stop by if there is a minor problem and the dealer is often able to fix it right then and there . . . often at no charge.


----------



## MasterMech (Mar 28, 2012)

ISeeDeadBTUs said:


> I hear Husq makes some cool bikes . . .
> 
> If yer gonna stick with one saw, go the 460 route. If yer gonna pick up a big saw(660) later, You'll be happy with the 440. I've never run a 441, nor do I see any outside the Stihlership.


 
They're on every tree service's truck around here as the go to saw for ground work.


----------



## wkpoor (Mar 28, 2012)

I prefer to fix all my own stuff. You drop off a saw to any shop around here and you might see it next month. When I buy a saw ( unless its a limber) I don't need a box or a chain or even a bar. Got plenty of all that stuff here already. I buy all my saws powerhead only.
BTW I called Solo today to get the scoop. Only 2 models can be sold in the US. I figured the same dimise may have happened to the 7900. However they said if anything happens to my 681 I can send it to the Virginia headquarters. They will repair it in 3days or less and return it. Garanteed no dealer in my area can touch that for service unless it was real minor and if thats the case I wouldn't be going there in the first place. Only reason I could possibly be sending a saw back would be for a spun bearing in the case. All other mx is pretty straight forward stuff. Another thing to note is not all dealers service what they sell (maybe Stihl does but Husky not) or would I want them to. The only dealer I have in my county that really knows saws is the Dolmar dealer because they are a tree service that uses them. Everbody else is amazingly dufus. I had the Echo dealer tell me one day a few yrs back there was no such thing as sqaure cut chain. Couldn't convince him otherwise till I took one in to show him. Had another guy who repairs saws ruin a brandy new sqaure chain. My neighbor took a saw to him to be repaired. I had made him a brand new chain just prior. When he got it back the chain had been sharpened (poorly) to round ground. I promply called him up to say WTF is your problem. He said all his customers get a complimentry sharpen. Dufus didn't even notice it was brand new let alone what kind of chain. Sorry guys unless you really know who you are dealing with I wouldn't deal. Thats why I buy my saws from trusted sources like professional saw builders.


----------



## smokinj (Mar 28, 2012)

wkpoor said:


> I prefer to fix all my own stuff. You drop off a saw to any shop around here and you might see it next month. When I buy a saw ( unless its a limber) I don't need a box or a chain or even a bar. Got plenty of all that stuff here already. I buy all my saws powerhead only.
> BTW I called Solo today to get the scoop. Only 2 models can be sold in the US. I figured the same dimise may have happened to the 7900. However they said if anything happens to my 681 I can send it to the Virginia headquarters. They will repair it in 3days or less and return it. Garanteed no dealer in my area can touch that for service unless it was real minor and if thats the case I wouldn't be going there in the first place. Only reason I could possibly be sending a saw back would be for a spun bearing in the case. All other mx is pretty straight forward stuff. Another thing to note is not all dealers service what they sell (maybe Stihl does but Husky not) or would I want them to. The only dealer I have in my county that really knows saws is the Dolmar dealer because they are a tree service that uses them. Everbody else is amazingly dufus. I had the Echo dealer tell me one day a few yrs back there was no such thing as sqaure cut chain. Couldn't convince him otherwise till I took one in to show him. Had another guy who repairs saws ruin a brandy new sqaure chain. My neighbor took a saw to him to be repaired. I had made him a brand new chain just prior. When he got it back the chain had been sharpened (poorly) to round ground. I promply called him up to say WTF is your problem. He said all his customers get a complimentry sharpen. Dufus didn't even notice it was brand new let alone what kind of chain. Sorry guys unless you really know who you are dealing with I wouldn't deal. Thats why I buy my saws from trusted sources like professional saw builders.


 
These guys dont build the saw. They widen the ports slam the head muff. modd. retune and use a great chain. for 250.00. Not knocking them but there not builders there modders. Now open class thats pretty much building a saw


----------



## wkpoor (Mar 28, 2012)

smokinj said:


> These guys dont build the saw. They widen the ports slam the head muff. modd. retune and use a great chain. for 250.00. Not knocking them but there not builders there modders. Now open class thats pretty much building a saw
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 You missed the point. I buy my stock saws from the same people. Not talking mods here at all. I own three stock saws right now and 2 came from builders/moders/rebuilders or whatever. People who really know chainsaws. Not from the ag store where there main product is a tractor and chainsaws is a side line.


----------



## smokinj (Mar 28, 2012)

wkpoor said:


> You missed the point. I buy my stock saws from the same people. Not talking mods here at all. I own three stock saws right now and 2 came from builders/moders/rebuilders or whatever. People who really know chainsaws. Not from the ag store where there main product is a tractor and chainsaws is a side line.


 
Yea if you cutting lots or even big wood your going to need somthing a little better than a tsc has.


----------



## surviverguy (Mar 28, 2012)

"It's become a real problem....there are so many great saws available!" .....Anonomous sawaholic


----------

